# What synthesis method (meth) would you recommend for a beginner



## Microogata (May 2, 2022)

Hi. I would like to synthesize methamphetamine and sell it. I'm a complete beginner and I barely know anything about chemistry, to be honest (I only know the very basics). I'd like to produce enough quantities based on the amount of money that I want to make (so, I would say 8-10 kg). I assume that I will have to start by making small doses (to train myself)...What method of methamphetamine synthesis would you recommend ? Knowing that I'd like to eventually produce 8-10kg (in a week ideally) and that I'm a complete beginner. I guess that if I want to end up selling it, it will have to be at least decently pure and of good quality, so that's something to take into consideration. 
I'd like to add that I would prefer to buy my chemicals based on the synthesis that I will have learned. Thank you.


----------



## HEISENBERG

Microogata said:


> Hi. I would like to synthesize methamphetamine and sell it. I'm a complete beginner and I barely know anything about chemistry, to be honest (I only know the very basics). I'd like to produce enough quantities based on the amount of money that I want to make (so, I would say 8-10 kg). I assume that I will have to start by making small doses (to train myself)...What method of methamphetamine synthesis would you recommend ? Knowing that I'd like to eventually produce 8-10kg (in a week ideally) and that I'm a complete beginner. I guess that if I want to end up selling it, it will have to be at least decently pure and of good quality, so that's something to take into consideration.
> I'd like to add that I would prefer to buy my chemicals based on the synthesis that I will have learned. Thank you.



MicroogataTo begin with, you should study all the techniques published here. Study the reagents that are used. Understand what reagents you can buy yourself. All methods are not very complicated, it all depends on the skills.


----------



## MadHatter

To perform a chemical reaction in several steps you need to learn chemistry. It's like saying "I want to write a novel but I can't write. How do I do it?". Well, learn to goddamn write! 
If you only learn the reactions as you would a recipe you run a very acute risk of failure, just like if you learn to bake a soufflé just by following the recipe. 7-8 times out of 10 your soufflé will fail to rise and you will end up with a deflated and ruined main course. Whereas a skilled cook could make it work directly on the first try. 
So if you don't educate yourself about chemistry and train yourself with small batches to see what works and doesn't, you'll most probably end up destroying valuable precursors. 
You actually need to understand a little about acid and base theory, distillation, techniques for separating and drying, solubilities, purifying your product and checking the final product for purity and validity. Go educate yourself, or find your Walter White to teach you.


----------



## Microogata

DocX said:


> To perform a chemical reaction in several steps you need to learn chemistry. It's like saying "I want to write a novel but I can't write. How do I do it?". Well, learn to goddamn write!
> If you only learn the reactions as you would a recipe you run a very acute risk of failure, just like if you learn to bake a soufflé just by following the recipe. 7-8 times out of 10 your soufflé will fail to rise and you will end up with a deflated and ruined main course. Whereas a skilled cook could make it work directly on the first try.
> So if you don't educate yourself about chemistry and train yourself with small batches to see what works and doesn't, you'll most probably end up destroying valuable precursors.
> You actually need to understand a little about acid and base theory, distillation, techniques for separating and drying, solubilities, purifying your product and checking the final product for purity and validity. Go educate yourself, or find your Walter White to teach you.



DocXOk, well I'm willing to learn. What chemistry level is required to do this ? I know about acids and bases, the basic high school stuff you know, just not the university stuff.


----------



## MadHatter

So start with a simple thing like actually reading the threads about meth cooking on this site. Then google everything that is unclear to you. Watch youtube videos on the chemical procedures (no, you won't find any youtube videos where they produce methamphetamine, but you'll find many where they perform an acid-base-extraction, separations, fractional distillations etc etc) that is mentioned in the posts, and google everything about all the reagents you need, including where to buy them. 
And if you're not able to search information in this way, this is not for you.


----------



## Microogata

HEISENBERG said:


> To begin with, you should study all the techniques published here. Study the reagents that are used. Understand what reagents you can buy yourself. All methods are not very complicated, it all depends on the skills.



HEISENBERGI've been studying hard for the past few days, I'm using this book called Chemistry - The central science and making tons of research. I'm gonna give myself a couple of months


----------



## MadHatter

Microogata said:


> I've been studying hard for the past few days, I'm using this book called Chemistry - The central science and making tons of research. I'm gonna give myself a couple of months



MicroogataThat's the spirit! Now, whether you end up making drugs or not, you have gained knowledge for the rest of your life. A value no-one can take away from you.


----------

